# Seeking Families Cruising Whitsundays at Easter



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Would love to know if any other families would be cruising around the Whitsunday Is, in Australia, from Easter onwards. We will be spending 4-5 weeks there with three teenagers and would love to catch up with other cruising families.


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Just thought I would clarify the previous message has the wrong email attached, please disregard it. Should be [email protected]


----------

